# a efectos / a todos los efectos (efecto)



## Carole1981

"los documentos se entenderán como integrantes del contrato a los efectos de su exigibilidad."

Me pueden decir lo que significa efecto aqui?
Gracias


----------



## Fred-erique

Les documents seront considérés comme partie intégrante du contrat en ce qui concerne leur exigilibilité (pour les questions d'exigibilité / en matière d'exigibilité).


----------



## Carole1981

Parfait, merci!


----------



## Mariado

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​_
,..lo que comunicamos a efectos oportunos_

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver exactement ce que voulait dire l'expression "efectos oportunos". Il me semble que c'est un terme juridique. Est-ce quelqu'un connait la traduction ?
Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## Natividad Martinez-Lazaro

Hola, quiere decir: Comunicamos esta información para que produzca los efectos que legalmente puede producir. Por ejemplo si te comunican una multa produce el efecto de que tú tienes obligación de pagarla. Es equivalente a la expresión francesa "pour valoir ce que de droit". Es una fórmula que va pasando a través de los años en escritos jurídicos y resultan difíciles de entender para muchos españoles.


----------



## Mariado

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse et les explications. J'avais compris le sens, mais ne savais pas comment l'expliquer.


----------



## nema

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, que tal?

Hay alguna fórmula equivalente en francés a: "...a los efectos a que en derecho hubiere lugar" . se trata de un certificado.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

... aux effets auxquels, en droit, donnerait lieu...

Pero espera confirmación de un entendido en derecho
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## nema

Buenos días,

Gracias por tu ayuda, al final he utilizado tu propuesta, creo que queda bastante bien,

Hasta luego


----------



## lunaloca

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenos días:
Me he encontrado está frase en un certificado que tengo que traducir y no sé como  hacerlo, ¿Alguien podría ayudarme?
Gracias por adelantado,


----------



## josepbadalona

¿ No sería la frase hecha del derecho que termina por "à valoir ce que de droit"?
http://www.dictionnaire-juridique.com/definition/valoir-ce-que-de-droit.php

otro ejemplo:
Le présent certificat est délivré .... pour servir et valoir ce que de droit


----------



## minsk

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Quelqu'un saurait quelle est la formule juridique française pour:

la empresa figurará a efectos oficiales como empresa constructora

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Domtom

Creo que poniendo _officiellement_ sería suficiente.


----------



## minsk

je crois que aussi que c'est une bonne solution.
Merci!


----------



## Domtom

Sería un truco análogo a como se hace para traducir _a efectos legales_, que diríamos _juridiquement_. Sin embargo, en este caso estamos más seguros: así es como viene traducido en mi diccionario (lo de "a efectos legales", la otra no la he encontrado).


----------



## Yolita

minsk said:


> Quelqu'un saurait quelle est la formule juridique française pour:
> 
> la empresa figurará a efectos oficiales como empresa constructora


Coincido con Domtom y propongo también ", aux effets légaux",


----------



## Domtom

Sí, pero *Yolita*, *Minsk* pregunta por _a efectos oficiales_, no por _a efectos legales_.
----
( ¿ Aunque quizá no haya diferencia ?)


----------



## minsk

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Dans le contexte d'un contrat serait-il correct de traduire:

A efectos de este documento se entenderá como presupuesto total la suma de todos los gastos...

Aux fins du présent document le budget total correspondra à la somme totale des frais...

Merci


----------



## minsk

agradezco vuestra ayuda y sí, me parece que hay una diferencia. Lo oficial no tiene necerariamente que ver con lo jurídico. Así que el truco de "oficiellement" no es solamente un truco sino que es lógico y listo.
bonne nuit!


----------



## la_ciega

Bonjour,

Ben, en français, je comprends pas trop ta phrase: elle fait un peu bizarre... 
Pour ma part j'aurais traduit  "A efectos de este documento se entenderá como presupuesto total la suma de todos los gastos..." par :" dans le présent document, on considerera le budget total comme correspondant à la somme de toutes les dépenses..."
Mais bon si ça se trouve c'est la même chose, c'est juste moi qui ai mal compris :$

Bon après-midi


----------



## minsk

salut,

oui, finalement j'ai fait une traduction qui ressemble plus à la tienne. Merci!

"Selon le présent document le budget total correspondra à la somme des dépenses nécessaires..."


----------



## Yolita

¡Perdón!
Me he "oficialmente" confundido


----------



## Sonita09

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenos días,

Tengo que traducir una carta del español al francés. El tema es un cambio de empresa a otro, con lo cual se habla de que por ejemplo las ventajas sociales se mantienen, "a todos los efectos". No entiendo lo que significa esto en este contexto. Gracias por ayudarme 
Texto recibido por PM:



> *"Por tanto, se le mantienen las condiciones salariales y beneficios sociales que actualmente tiene reconocidos por XXXX y se le reconoce la antigüedad que en esta fecha ostenta, (xx/xx/xx) a todos los efectos (incluido el de los años de servicio para el cálculo de las indemnizaciones que, en su caso, pudieran corresponderle por extinción del contrato por cualquier causa)"*


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Sonita*:

_à tous effets_.

Salud


----------



## Sonita09

Hola DomTom,

es lo que pensaba, pero la verdad es que no pega nada, no pillo el sentido...


----------



## Domtom

Yo sí le pillo el sentido. _"A todos los efectos" _significa que continúas/adquieres los mismos derechos y obligaciones.

Por ejemplo:

Tengo la nacionalidad en el país A, y me voy a residir en el país B. Las leyes del país B dicen que, después de residir legalmente diez años en B, adquiero, _a todos los efectos_, la nacionalidad B, o sea, que paso a ser exactamente igual, en todos los derechos y obligaciones, que un ciudadano nacional de B.

En tu caso, significa que los trabajadores de la empresa A han sido asumidos por la empresa B. Este cambio de empresa no les cambia nada a ellos: _a todos los efectos_, mantienen los mismos derechos y obligaciones: siguen cobrando el mismo salario que en A; tendrán la paga de julio y la de Navidad tal y como la tenían en A, aunque ahora estén en B; si son despedidos, cobrarán la misma indemnización...

Espero haberme explicado.

Salud, y bienvenida al foro.


----------



## Sonita09

Muchas gracias,

pues he aprendido algo hoy. No conocía este sentido, me suponía que eera algo así pero no acababa de entenderlo.
De verdad muchas gracias, porque tu explicación está muy bien, está todo bien claro ahora. Pega genial entonces para la carta.

Ciao y merci


----------



## Domtom

No sé cómo traducir "a los efectos de cumplir con el mandato".

Original:

la policía, en su declaración, no ha podido acreditar que el denunciado portara ropa consigo, *a los efectos de cumplir con el mandato* (1), ya que si no la llevaba, no podía considerarse que estaba desobedeciendo, al no poder cumplir con la orden.

Intento:

la police, dans son déclaration, n’a pas pu prouver si l’homme mis en examen emportait ses vêtements avec lui, *aux effets de l’accomplissement de l’ordre *; s’il ne l’emportait pas, on ne peut pas considérer qu’il désobéissait, puisqu’il ne pouvait pas exécuter l’ordre.

¿"ta" bien?

Muchas gracias.

(1) La orden de vestirse.


----------



## Paquita

"ta"poco claro ...
Primero dos pequeños olvidos que indicarte...

- déclaration como todas las palabras francesas que terminan en "-tion" o "-sion" españolas en "-ción" y "-sión" son femeninas ... ojo al posesivo...

- "ropa" es un colectivo femenino singular y "vêtement" palabra normal masculina que puede estar en plural... ojo pues con "la llevaba" 

También diría : avait des vêtements avec lui (para diferenciarlo de "sur lui") o "avait pris des vêtements (es obvio que no los lleva puestos) y luego = s'il n'en avait pas/s'il n'en n'avait pas pris

En cuanto a la frase que te plantea problema, 
Ya sabes que de derecho, muy poco...
Pero si la frase está escrita "en francés" en vez de "en jerga jurídica" diría simplemente = pour être en mesure d'obéir aux ordres


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias, *Paquita*.

Entonces, ¿la cosa quedaría así ?

la police, dans sa déclaration (*) , n’a pas pu prouver si l’homme mis en examen avait des vêtements avec lui (**) *pour être en mesure d’obéir aux ordres *; (***) s’il n’en n’avait pas pris, on ne peut pas considérer qu’il désobéissait, puisqu’il ne pouvait pas exécuter l’ordre.


(*) En adelante, me acordaré siempre de revisar un poco pulsando la tecla F7 del teclado, antes de postear.
(**) ¿Cuál de las dos es mejor, _avait des vêtements avec lui _, o _avait pris des vêtements _? Sí, no la llevaba puesta, sino que tenía una mochila, y dentro de ésta, igual había ropa como que no, no lo podían saber los polis.
(***) no importa si tal vez no son las palabras técnicas (además, igual coincide con la jerga jurídica), lo importante es que se entienda.

Salud


----------



## estrelladelmar

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos,

Al final de un convenio regulador, esta escrito lo siguiente:

Dans un accord réglementaire de divorce, "*en prueba de conformidad con cuanto antecede, expresion libre y espontanea de los que suscriben, firman a los efectos oportunos, en el lugar y fecha ut supra*".

No consigo entender a que se refiere para poder traducir.Alguién ayudaria?
Gracias.!


----------



## wasabimad

Il s’agit d’une décision en première instance qui termine comme beaucoup d’entre elles par une expression toute faite: “Todo ello se hace constar a los efectos oportunos..”
  Comment traduirait-on cette expression en français?
  Merci pour vos propositions


----------



## GURB

Hola Wasa
*Tout cela est établi pour valoir ce que de droit.*


----------



## wasabimad

Muchas gracias, y a todos.. no habia visto que el tema ya estaba en discusion..


----------



## La_Belle_au_Bois_dormant

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola queridoas/os compañeras/os traductoras/es,

Por favor, ¿alguien me puede decir cómo se dice en francés la expresión "a todos los efectos"? 

La fase es la siguiente: "Reclamamos para los animales la consideración de seres libres a todos los efectos". 

Muchas gracias de antemano y un beso.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Lo más sencillo: "à tous effets".


----------



## Vialys

Coincido con Tina.


----------



## Garbine

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

¿Alguien sabe cómo traducir esta frase?

Para que conste a los efectos oportunos, se expide este certificado en (lugar), a (fecha).

Muchas gracias,
Garbiñe


----------



## Vincinou

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver un sens à cette phrase "Para hacer constar y a efectos de que conozca por el Juzgado, se requiere a XXX al objeto de que designe un domicilio en Espana..."
Proposition: A toutes fins de droit et *à toutes fins connues du Tribunal/* p*our en informer le Tribunal*, il est demandé à XXX de désigner un domicile en Espagne.

Merci pour toute aide.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "Para hacer constar y, a efectos de que se conozca por el Juzgado, se requiere a XXX al objeto de que designe un domicilio en España"


Bonjour,
Je suis d'accord, on dirait qu'il manque "se": "conocerse por el Juzgado".
Une possible traduction serait : "A toutes fins de droit et *pour que le Tribunal en prenne connaissance*, il est demandé à XXX de ... " 
Voir ces exemples : http://www.google.com/search?q=pour...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGIT_es


----------



## Vincinou

Bonsoir,

Oui, j'ai finalement opté pour une traduction dans ce sens-là, mais que l'espagnol juridique peut être compliqué...

Un tout grand merci.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je pense que c'est bien *conocer* qu'il faut lire, dans son sens classique de *reconnaître*= (para que sea reconocido por el juzgado ) ce qui d'ailleurs ne change en rien la traduction qu'en a faite Tina.


----------



## ELENA9968

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

Estoy traduciendo una carta que empieza y termina así:

"A los efectos pertinentes , por el presente, hago constar que .... ... Y para que surta los efectos pertinentes..."

Este es mi intento

"A tous les effets pertinents, par la présente, je certifie que .... Et pour que surgissent les effets pertinents..."

Agradecería cualquier ayuda para mejorar esta frases. Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## hual

Hola
Sugiero: *À toutes fins utiles*, je certifie *par la présente* que...


----------

